# Netzteil ausserhalb vom Case betreiben



## AllAboutWars (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo! 

mein altes Netzteil hat wohl den Geist aufgegeben und nun wollte ich ein neues einbauen. Hatte mir auch schon eins bestellt und das ist nun auch da. Das Problem ist, dass es nicht in mein Case passt (DELL Case, ehemaliger FirmenPC), zumindest nicht wirklich sicher und fest.

Nun dachte ich mir, dass ich das Ding einfach anschliesse (die  Kabel sind lang genug) und extern betreibe, bis mein neues Case, was ich mir demnächst bestelle, da ist. 

Geht das? Was muss ich wegen Erdung usw beachten? Wo sollte ich das NT am besten hinstellen? Keine Lust auf unangemeldete Stromstöße oder ein durchgebranntes Netzteil oder so 

Danke


----------



## 4riders_de (14. Dezember 2010)

solang du es ausschließen kannst, dass du nicht selber an den kabeln stolperst, flüssigkeiten raufschüttest oder dir das ding runterfällt,,, etc.. dann spricht rein theoretisch nichts dagegen


----------



## AllAboutWars (14. Dezember 2010)

also drüberstolpern oder so würde ich nicht, da pass ich schon auf. das ganze wäre halt auch nur eine übergangslösung bis mein neues case da ist (5-6 Tage)

allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher wie das mit der Erdung usw ausschaut? kann ich das Netzteil einfach oben auf das Case legen? 

Wegen Kühlung: Das Netzteil hat einen eigenen Fan, ist also aktiv gekühlt und nicht passiv. mit einem passiven würde ich das nicht machen.


----------



## AllAboutWars (14. Dezember 2010)

mir ist grad noch eine idee gekommen: wie wäre es, das netzteil in den pc einfach reinzulegen und den pc hinzulegen? aufstellen kann ich ihn nicht, da das netzteil sonst runterfallen würde, aber wenn ichs einfach reinleg müsste das eigtl hinhauen oder? wäre dann im case, kann den dann auch zu machen..

trotzdem wäre eine antwort noch gut, in der auf meine frage wegen externer betreibung geantwortet wird


----------



## poiu (14. Dezember 2010)

ist das Problem bei Dell und Co da die nicht immer ATX konforme Gehäuse/NT verbauen. 

Ein Netzteil sollte nicht außerhalb des Gehäuses Betrieben werden, da Netzteile bei der Konstruktion auf ein Gehäuse ausgelegt sind. Konsequenz könnte sein das ein außerhalb des Gehäuses betriebenes Netzteile andere Geräte Stört, Oberbegriff EMV




> Beiträge: 16 	 AW: Netzteil ausserhalb vom Case betreiben
> mir ist grad noch eine idee gekommen: wie wäre es, das netzteil in den pc einfach reinzulegen und den pc hinzulegen?



du meinst auf dem Case Boden, das könntest du tun, aber wie befördert der Lüfter Luft nach außen?


----------



## AllAboutWars (14. Dezember 2010)

nein nicht direkt auf den gehäuseboden. 

ich würde das netzteil einfach an die stelle legen an der das alte war. das problem ist, dass mein netzteil oben im gehäuse montiert war, d.h ich müsste den pc "hinlegen" sodass das neue netzteil, dass ich ja nicht festschrauben kann, nicht runterfällt wenn ich den pc aufstelle.

meint ihr das geht? erdung usw?

das netzteil lege ich natürlich so rein dass der lüfter nicht auf dem caseboden ist sondern ins case blasen kann


----------



## tokyob (15. Dezember 2010)

Wie ich das sehe, ist doch sowohl beim Netzteil selbst, als auch bei dessen Steckern ist die Erdung ('Masse') ja schon angeschlossen :
Molex ? Wikipedia

Bleibt also das Gehaeuse, aber das ist ja aus Plastik, also so oder so nichtleitend...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masse_(Elektronik)

Als *Masse* (engl. _ground_, abgekürzt _*GND*_) bezeichnet man einen leitenden Körper, der im Regelfall mit dem Potential 0 Volt definiert wird und das Bezugspotential für alle Signal- und Betriebsspannungen darstellt. Meist ist der elektrische Minuspol ( − ) der speisenden Spannung zugleich Masse. Das Massepotential ist oft, jedoch nicht zwingend, nahe oder gleich dem Erdpotential. Die _Masse_ ist oft galvanisch (elektrisch direkt) mit der Erde verbunden, das wird als Erdung bezeichnet. Bei Personal Computern ist das Massepotential zugleich Gehäuse- und Erdpotential.


----------



## we3dm4n (15. Dezember 2010)

Die Verkleidung des Gehäuses ist aus Plastik, aber das Innenleben - die formgebenden Elemente - sind aus Stahl!


----------



## cerbero (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du schon "Älter" erwähnst:

Den Ärger mit kaputtem Netzteil bei einem Delll hatte ich auch schon, Dell arbeitete mit anderen Normen und hat unter Umständen auch eine andere Belegung des Steckers !

ATX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also vorm Anschließen genau hinschauen.


----------



## poiu (15. Dezember 2010)

ja cerbero hat recht, nicht das du dir das Board killst


----------



## AllAboutWars (15. Dezember 2010)

das board ist mir ziemlich egal, ich krieg in 3 tagen eh ein neues, mit dem neuen case usw  wenn dann mach ich mir ums netzteil sorgen.

aber habs schon angeschlossen und es läuft gut. in 3 tagen kommt dann das neue case dann hat sich das problem eh erledigt.

hab das netzteil halt jetzt ins case gelegt an die stelle wo das alte war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2010)

AllAboutWars schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> mein altes Netzteil hat wohl den Geist aufgegeben und nun wollte ich ein neues einbauen. Hatte mir auch schon eins bestellt und das ist nun auch da. Das Problem ist, dass es nicht in mein Case passt (DELL Case, ehemaliger FirmenPC), zumindest nicht wirklich sicher und fest.
> 
> ...




Das Gehäuse des Netzteils sollte mit dem Metallchassis des Gehäuses verbunden sein - kann man auch über Kabel realisieren. "Masse" ist nämlich nicht das gleiche wie "Erde", die Gehäuse sind via Schuko geerdet, nicht via 0-Leiter, aus dem sich die 0V-Leitung des Netzteils rekrutiert.

Bezüglich EMV:
Ich habe mein Netzteil aus Kühlungsgründen permanent hinter dem Gehäuse montiert und konnte bislang keine Störungen damit in Verbindung bringen. Zwar empfange ich einige Sender schlechter, wenn der PC läuft, aber das vorher auch schon so - und es steigert sich extrem, wenn ich ein Gerät an den Front-USB anschließe, so dass ich auf andere Störungsquellen tippe.
Mag bei bestimmten Netzteilen anders aussehen, aber allgemein sehe ich da geringes Potential, da Netzteile ja ihre eigene Metallabschirmung mitbringen und diese normalerweise auf einer Seite nicht durch eine zusätzliche Lage Gehäuse unterstützt wird, also für sich ausreichend sein muss. Auch dürften die störungsempfindlichsten Objekte im Umfeld der meisten Netzteile die Hardware selbst sein und Netzteile, die den Rechner durch EMV zum Absturz bringen, verkaufen sich schlecht


----------

